# Is this phrag still healthy?



## justagirlart (Apr 17, 2021)

My main question is, at the cut should it be soft green tissue or hard brown like it is? Is it dead or can it be saved?


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2021)

You can certainly TRY to save it. I've saved a couple by potting in long fibered
sphagnum moss until new roots develop.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 18, 2021)

The cross section at the cut is mostly white-coloured right? Which might suggest good news. My main question is - why was the cut down at that location close to the base of the stem? It looks like there's a chance that the orchid could survive - by maintaining adequate humidity around the plant, and potting it into a medium that keeps the roots moist and adequately oxygenated.


----------



## Ray (Apr 18, 2021)

Leave it unpotted for a day to allow that cut to dry. Then follow this methodology.


----------



## Hien (Apr 18, 2021)

abax said:


> You can certainly TRY to save it. I've saved a couple by potting in long fibered
> sphagnum moss until new roots develop.


I agree, many orchids (almost all) could be saved with the sphagnum method , however, the cut should be dusted with sulphur or painted with dragon blood to sterilize the wound


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2021)

No problem; 2 growths and trying to put out roots.


----------



## justagirlart (Apr 19, 2021)

justagirlart said:


> My main question is, at the cut should it be soft green tissue or hard brown like it is? Is it dead or can it be saved?


I had to cut off brown mushy part. I soaked in thyomil/diathane solution to seal cut and prevent spread of rot. I am hoping it will put out healthy roots now.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 22, 2021)

Ray said:


> Leave it unpotted for a day to allow that cut to dry. Then follow this methodology.



Good method! (not 'methodology')


----------



## Ray (Apr 23, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> Good method! (not 'methodology')


Hah! Yes, but as there is a little bit of reason behind the method listed, I thought there might be a smidge of “-ology” in it. <insert grin here>


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2021)

Ray said:


> I thought there might be a smidge of “-ology” in it. <insert grin here>


logos - knowledge


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 23, 2021)

Ray said:


> Hah! Yes, but as there is a little bit of reason behind the method listed, I thought there might be a smidge of “-ology” in it. <insert grin here>



hahaha! True!! I'm ok with that for sure - no problem with it.


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 23, 2021)

NYEric said:


> logos - knowledge



Methodology ------- study of methods. So if there are say various different methods of potting, then outlining each of those potting methods and then explaining each of those methods in as much detail as possible, followed by comparing those methods against each other - is my take on methodology. The study of methods having the same sorts of input and the same outcome, but different ways or approaches. Knowing their possible advantages and/or disadvantages, performance/reliability/cost/efficiency etc.

Ray's site presents a method. There is a very clear sequence of steps for that method. It's one method or approach to getting something done - a potting method or orchid caring method in this case. So if I was going to present a methodology, then I would include Ray's method in my methodology - within my study of methods. I know what Ray means though. Also - any dictionary or thesaurus that has added '*method syn. methodology*' or vice-versa - requires their team to undo their mistake, as it just goes back to methodology - study of methods, which also means that methodology and method are not the same.

Ray is fantastic. All the details he puts on his site are excellent. I learn a lot from there too.


----------

